# Which phone is the best buy?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Here is the compare list. Asus Zenfone 4 A450CG vs. Micromax A106 Unite 2 - GSMArena.com Same price!

Only bad thing is Asus' 1750mAh battery in comparison with 200mah battery. 
Also I know micromax's reputation, but I don't know Asus's reputation...

Asus says they have pixelmaster technology in the camera. I don't know how is that. In other hand micromax gives decent photos with (almost) original colours.

And asus is dual core, micromax is qudcore, but asus has intel in it which is supposed to be superior for hyper thread tech.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Personally I would take the Asus, the features appear to be much better.
I wouldn't discount the battery in the Asus because the rating is lower at 1750mAh because it uses a Lithium Polymer battery instead of the slightly older and riskier Lithium Ion type.
Also the Gorilla glass is a good selling point on large screen as they tend to break easily.
As for quad core vs dual core, the quad is an A7 cortex processor, one of the lowest in that range.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The Asus gets my votez for these reasons:

8GB internal memory
Up to 64GB expandable memory 
1080p (HD) video @30fps recording
42.2Mbps hsdpa data rates
GLONASS GPS
Gorilla glass
218 ppi pixel density on a 4.5" screen (richer display than the 4.7" with a 199 ppi)
Bluetooth A2DP support, EDR

It lacks FM radio, that doesn't matter at all (to me at least)!


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Panther063 said:


> Personally I would take the Asus, the features appear to be much better.
> I wouldn't discount the battery in the Asus because the rating is lower at 1750mAh because it uses a Lithium Polymer battery instead of the slightly older and riskier Lithium Ion type.
> Also the Gorilla glass is a good selling point on large screen as they tend to break easily.
> As for quad core vs dual core, the quad is an A7 cortex processor, one of the lowest in that range.


Ah I see. Thanks. I did not know about the processor and battery details.
I just hope Asus Pixelmaster is something worthy.
Though one more thing I noticed Asus doesn't have any GPU (or does?!) and the battery is unremovable, lacs secondary mic, lacks ambient light sensor and proximity sensor - how bad is that?



Stancestans said:


> The Asus gets my votez for these reasons:
> 
> 8GB internal memory
> Up to 64GB expandable memory
> ...


Yes Asus seems like a promising one. but few things are lacking which mentioned above. I don't know how bad that are because I'm kinda new in android. I used my nokia symbian until now :banghead:


@all: I heard kitkat doesn't let user to install apps in memory card. Then one can't have much apps right? That is then a abd feature I guess...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

> I noticed Asus doesn't have any GPU (or does?!)


It does, look again "PowerVR SGX544MP2".



> lacks ambient light sensor and proximity sensor


Look again "Accelerometer, proximity, compass"

Take your time and go through the specifications again here Asus Zenfone 4 A450CG - Full phone specifications and here Micromax A106 Unite 2 - Full phone specifications.

Read the user opinions as well, the Micromax has several pages of opinions. You will perhaps notice some negative comments about low memory available for apps.



> I'm kinda new in android. I used my nokia symbian until now


Being new to android, and coming from symbian, I suppose you will be curious to explore and maximize your android experience, especially with apps and customizability. I think you will find the 8GB internal memory on the Asus quite handy, although there seems to be a variant of that Micromax with 8gb memory, but the opinions don't favour it still because only a small fraction of it is available for apps installation, the rest being usable for mass storage.

You are right about Kitkat not supporting installation of apps on external SD, even more reason to get a phone with more internal memory.

In my opinion, the only downside to that Asus is the FM radio lacking and a non removable battery. However, lets not forget the battery is a lithium polymer. Panther already explained it out, so it really isn't a downside after all. As for the FM radio, there's Internet radio, which will be a great experience considering the 42.2 Mbps download data rates.

That micromax seems to have a larger user base and more opinions to read and judge for yourself, which is a good thing, but it became available much earlier than the Asus. Perhaps the Asus should be given more time for more accurate reviews and product specifications/documentation. The Asus support site still lacks the documentation for it, and so far we have to rely on third party reviews which aren't quite as accurate, I've already spotted gaping differences in each review, so there's little information to go with. However, that doesn't change my vote for the Asus :grin:. I'm curious to know what other members have to say.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Stancestans said:


> It does, look again "PowerVR SGX544MP2".
> 
> 
> Look again "Accelerometer, proximity, compass"
> ...


Hmm I see...
A nexus with 16GB memory would be the best anyways 
And the Asus is not yet released everywhere, so it has not much opinions reviews etc.
I'm considering the Asus over Micromax because it is saying it has some special camera technique - PixelMaster - that is a requirement for me - good camera. And Micromax has lots of bloatwares :nonono: and a little memory but a bigger userbase.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Gdn8Melbourne said:


> Hmm I see...
> A nexus with 16GB memory would be the best anyways
> And the Asus is not yet released everywhere, so it has not much opinions reviews etc.
> I'm considering the Asus over Micromax because it is saying it has some special camera technique - PixelMaster - that is a requirement for me - good camera. And Micromax has lots of bloatwares :nonono: and a little memory but a bigger userbase.


You got that right. Camera wise, that Asus wins hands down. Higher pixels, resolution, frame rate and a great display for photo editing or viewing.

A higher spec than these two would be great if your budget allows, though some may see it as overkill for a first time android user.


----------

